# Why use a yarn bowl?



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have never used a yarn bowl and am wondering about what true advantages may be. I keep my center pull ball or cake sitting flat on my right hand side. This works well for me but could someone who uses a yarn bowl tell me about them and their benefits. Thnx.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Would be interested to know what you mean by 'yarn bowl' lol


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I have one that has dragonflies on it. I love it. They are very useful for skeins that you can't pull from the center. They are nice if you sit in a chair. They are beautiful. Make beautiful additions to your decor, even if you don't use it much. I have a daybed in my front room. I sit on that and have my yarn bowl on my footstool. I have a cat that loves to lay on the pillow by me. If I place my yarn beside me, I am forever getting it wrapped around her.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

It helps to keep the ball of yarn from bouncing all over the place. In my case, I have a Newfoundland mix dog that sheds terribly. It helps to keep the ball off the floor thus getting hair on it.
It is also a thing of beauty as many are hand made. I love my yarn bowl. When it's not in use I keep it on our entertainment center with left over balls of yarn in it.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Ahh right, so its what we call here in the UK 'a wool holder?


----------



## camaro1952 (Jan 20, 2013)

To keep my yarn off the floor and away from my cats I use a tide pods container with a hole thru the lid. Works great and was recycled.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

I used to think they were of no use but have I changed my mind.I can easily take my work outside or on the porch and not have to worry about dropping the yarn. I also have a lid on mine - this stops my wicked cat from chewing through the yarn because I am not focusing my attention on him. He is sitting on my mouse mat at the moment, holding the mouse in his paws to stop me. Don't we just love 'em?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

A yarn bowl is a bowl about 7 inches across that has a curly Q slot for holding yarn. They come in many designs. Many are handmade. They are all beautiful.
See picture....


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> A yarn bowl is a bowl about 7 inches across that has a curly Q slot for holding yarn.
> See picture....


I love this watermelon bowl. Are they commercially available?


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> A yarn bowl is a bowl about 7 inches across that has a curly Q slot for holding yarn. They come in many designs. Many are handmade. They are all beautiful.
> See picture....


Thats really good . dont think we have them


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> A yarn bowl is a bowl about 7 inches across that has a curly Q slot for holding yarn. They come in many designs. Many are handmade. They are all beautiful.
> See picture....


. What memories your watermelon yarn bowl gives me, as we use to make and sold alot of items painted like a watermelon. what a great idea. The bowl is beautiful.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> I love this watermelon bowl. Are they commercially available?


I found it on "Etsy." I typed in yarn bowls and Etsy was one of the choices that came up. I would guess that you can go directly to Etsy and type in Yarn bowls and it will come up. Let me know if you find it.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I use one because it's pretty. It holds my centre pull ball of yarn so nicely that I have run out of yarn and not noticed until I am holding the end in my hand.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

First try an old margarine or other container that is about 2 inches high. If you like using it, you can either keep using it or buy a fancy one. I tried an old margarine container and I am still using it. When someone comes to visit, I don't have my knitting things out any way but if you like to knit when with visitors, you may want to buy something more aesthetic.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

I use a plastic bag. Always have done and always will.


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Knitophile said:


> First try an old margarine or other container that is about 2 inches high. If you like using it, you can either keep using it or buy a fancy one. I tried an old margarine container and I am still using it. When someone comes to visit, I don't have my knitting things out any way but if you like to knit when with visitors, you may want to buy something more aesthetic.


I use a plastic coffee can. I have two. Great when using more than one color. I also have a beautiful handmade wooden bowl which I use even though it is not a yarn bowl.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

do a search here on KP "yarn bowl" I am sure it has been discussed Many times. !


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

yarn bowls work better for people who don't wind their yarn in center pull balls or cakes.. regular balls want to roll.... but now several of your comments have mentioned portability and pet protection, so obviously, there are other good points. I use a large bag full of large oatmeal boxes with holes in their lids... I can put a dozen different colors in my boxes as they will hold more than one skein/cake and when i want to move, it has a shoulder strap...cheap, free and hot cereal to boot! the boxes aren't pretty but the bag is..... good luck....


----------



## KentuckyCrafter (Oct 19, 2013)

I use a large 35.3 oz Coffeemate container - plastic coffee containers with handles would work too..like the recycling..xxxo


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

camaro1952 said:


> To keep my yarn off the floor and away from my cats I use a tide pods container with a hole thru the lid. Works great and was recycled.


I have been using a plastic Folger's coffee can with a hole pierced into the lid..


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i use a cardboard box


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> I love this watermelon bowl. Are they commercially available?


I found it on Etsy for you.
Here's the link:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/130464164/watermelon-yarn-bowl-ceramic-hand?ref=sr_gallery_41&ga_search_query=ceramic+yarn+bowls&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=4&ga_search_type=all


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

@Alana -- I also use a plastic Folgers 'can'.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

So do you have to wind the wool into a ball first.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I bought mine on etsy too. I love going to the beach and the islands and this one reminded me so much of being there ... and it looks pretty on my table holding my yarn


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have cats so I need to keep my yarn off the couch and floor. At the moment, I am using a mixing bowl but bought my dear friend a beautiful pottery one for Christmas. I am thinking about keeping it if I can get over the guilt!


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

BC said:


> I have never used a yarn bowl and am wondering about what true advantages may be. I keep my center pull ball or cake sitting flat on my right hand side. This works well for me but could someone who uses a yarn bowl tell me about them and their benefits. Thnx.


Mine was a Birthday gift. My friend went to IKEA and purchased a wooden salad bowl and her husband carved the curly q. I just love it. It makes it easy to transport from one room to another; it keeps my project in one place; I can keep 2 projects in it without getting them mixed up; and it is a nice decoration piece when not in use.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

I purchased a $3 white plastic plant pot from K-Mart. The saucer for it fits on top as a lid and keeps the cats out.
It looks quite classy and is so handy.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

camaro1952 said:


> To keep my yarn off the floor and away from my cats I use a tide pods container with a hole thru the lid. Works great and was recycled.


I'm with you on the use of containers that would otherwise be thrown away. I have and assortment of them I use. Ice Cream, Pretzel etc. Works for me. I like to keep extra containers for each of my many WIP's.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't use yarn bowls, but I have seen pictures of an old tea pot as a 'yarn bowl'. You just feed the working yarn through the spout, looks kind of neat. I've also seen a pedestal toilet paper holder with yarn on the roll part, but you would have to wind the yarn around the roll I suppose.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

My yarn bowl was made by my daughter-in-laws mother as a gift to me. It is a sweet and generous gift however, too small to hold a cake or skein of yarn as it was one of her first things she made in pottery. Since it is such a special gift I use it next to me on the table to hold my scissors, a crochet hook, etc. small notions I may need while I knit.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I use anything with a bit of weight to stop it falling over and width to allow the ball to roll within it . My favourite is a glass vase . If I am on a train etc a plastic bag tied to my belt works a treat!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

a two quart with a lid works great


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a yarn bowl to hold my wound "cakes" because it keeps them nice and neat while I am working.

They are beautiful additions to my decor... I enjoy making my home as beautiful and comfortable as I can for my family.

I find sitting down after a long day to knit kind of a "spa" experience.... With a cup of tea, etc. Beautiful surroundings just enhance that. I wouldn't get quite the same feeling working with yarn out of an old coffee can.

Personal preference and part of my (and others) enjoyment of the experience of knitting.

Not NECESSARY for knitting, but lovely to use and enjoy!


----------



## JAMarie (Dec 20, 2011)

I use a small basket that I got from Dollarama on the floor to keep my knitting in.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> I use a plastic bag. Always have done and always will.


I was enjoying the reading of all the post, then I came to yours and it made me laugh because I do the same. I think that many of the bowls are beauties but, for me... I like using a gallon-sized zip-locked baggie. No disrespect to all you ladies that use yarn bowls/yarn holders. I truly think they are beautiful.

Nevertheless, I use baggies; I put the yarn and label in it, close it with just a bit of an opening for a strand of yarn to feed through it. Works for me. I also tell all my knitting students to do the same. I don't have pets, but I usually do drink tea as I knit. The baggie saves the yarn from any spillage. I throw the bag to the floor and there is no fear of the yarn getting dirty. When I need more yarn as I knit.. I just tug at it and I'm good to continue knitting. :wink:

When I'm done knitting for any particular session, I simply put the work inside the baggie, close it and put it away (if the pattern fits, it goes in there too). Call me cheap, but there you have it.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Busygirl I love your avatar. Is it available anywhere. I would like it for my dog forum.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

kammyv4 said:


> My yarn bowl was made by my daughter-in-laws mother as a gift to me. It is a sweet and generous gift however, too small to hold a cake or skein of yarn as it was one of her first things she made in pottery. Since it is such a special gift I use it next to me on the table to hold my scissors, a crochet hook, etc. small notions I may need while I knit.


Excellent way to make use of it. One always needs to have a smallish container to rest knitting notions... especially dpns.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tide pods container. What a great idea. Have one that is almost empty.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

BC said:


> I have never used a yarn bowl and am wondering about what true advantages may be. I keep my center pull ball or cake sitting flat on my right hand side. This works well for me but could someone who uses a yarn bowl tell me about them and their benefits. Thnx.


I keep mine in a insulated plastic ice bucket or a large Quaker Oats cylinder container...does the trick of preventing rolling ..


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Yazzy said:


> I used to think they were of no use but have I changed my mind.I can easily take my work outside or on the porch and not have to worry about dropping the yarn. I also have a lid on mine - this stops my wicked cat from chewing through the yarn because I am not focusing my attention on him. He is sitting on my mouse mat at the moment, holding the mouse in his paws to stop me. Don't we just love 'em?


They definitely have an idea of where our attention "Should" be...In a way I am very happy that my cat is not a total attention hog or very affectionate...but she does have me following her around trying to get Her attention now and then. Of course there is the usual "fill my bowl" "where are my treats" "play now" "out at once" "why are you sleeping when I want to eat" "you come immediately or this will be totally destroyed" " why do you insist on keeping that big hairball" etc, etc.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought 3 new flower pots at a flea market that holds the caron big balls they work out real good. I gave a $i.00 a piece for them. they were brand new


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

evesch said:


> They definitely have an idea of where our attention "Should" be...In a way I am very happy that my cat is not a total attention hog or very affectionate...but she does have me following her around trying to get Her attention now and then. Of course there is the usual "fill my bowl" "where are my treats" "play now" "out at once" "why are you sleeping when I want to eat" "you come immediately or this will be totally destroyed" " why do you insist on keeping that big hairball" etc, etc.


I love cats. They rule the roost, like it or not...and, we all "come about" to their agenda. LOL


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance ! Some ladies are referring to a "cake" of yarn . Can someone enlighten me ?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Excuse my ignorance ! Some ladies are referring to a "cake" of yarn . Can someone enlighten me ?


When we purchase yarn it come in skeins, hanks and/or cakes (could be other ways too, I suppose). This is an image of a "cake" of yarn:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> When we purchase yarn it come in skeins, hanks and/or cakes (could be other ways too, I suppose). This is an image of a "cake" of yarn:


Thanks for lightening my darkness so quickly !! In the UK wool purchased in shops is usually in "balls" .


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Thanks for lightening my darkness so quickly !! In the UK wool purchased in shops is usually in "balls" .


Interesting. Are all yarns actually rolled into a ball? Wish I had gone to a yarn shoppe when I was last in the UK. But, alas... my companions were not into that type of shopping.

A hank definitely has to rolled into a ball. Skeins do not, because most just pull the yarn from the center (I roll it into a ball, my preference), and a cake does not require the yarn to be rolled into a ball.

I took the liberty of sending images of skeins and hanks:


----------



## TheMudPlace (Oct 18, 2013)

I make and sell yarn bowls and they are not only practical but beautiful. I can knit or crochet anywhere with one and I don't have to chase my yarn or leave it in a skein to get tangled up. I take mine in my car while I wait for my kids at practices, to my desk and knit on my lunch break, to my bed to knit while I catch up on my evening shows - anywhere. 

You can see the ones I make from my avatar and my website link in my signature. They are all handmade with love!


----------



## TheMudPlace (Oct 18, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Interesting. Are all yarns actually rolled into a ball? Wish I had gone to a yarn shoppe when I was last in the UK. But, alas... my companions were not into that type of shopping.
> 
> A hank definitely has to rolled into a ball. Skeins do not, because most just pull the yarn from the center (I roll it into a ball, my preference), and a cake does not require the yarn to be rolled into a ball.
> 
> I took the liberty of sending images of skeins and hanks:


The downside of not winding a skein into a ball is that over time, it gets tangled. Then I end up spending hours detangling. I would rather wind them all first.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I use a yarn bowl to hold my wound "cakes" because it keeps them nice and neat while I am working.
> 
> They are beautiful additions to my decor... I enjoy making my home as beautiful and comfortable as I can for my family.
> 
> ...


Amy, you changed your avatar again. Who is that good looking man next to you? :thumbup:


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

You could say that my yarn bowl is retro. It is a very old orange Tupperware bowl that is just the right size. It is also much heavier than newer plastic ware. It doesn't go with my "decor", but works! &#128515;


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

My yarn bowl holds my ball of yarn to keep it from falling and rolling on the floor. I also keep a little box of knitting markers, small scissors and a small tape measure in it. It is easy to bring from room to room.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I use a yarn bowl because I turn all skeins, hanks and cakes into balls before I begin a project so I know in advance of any knots or yarn imperfections. The bowl keeps the ball handy without it falling off my lap and rolling across the floor. My bowl was a gift and is a lovely handmade one that my dear friend bought at a craft show for my birthday gift, so I really enjoy using it!

Karen


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought myself a yarn bowl from etsy. I didn't NEED one, but, this artist had an ad in knitting magazine, so I looked (him, I think) up. And I bought myself one. I LOVE handmade pottery. I even tried it in high school and college and really loved the process. I keep it next to my chair when I knit. I do not take it from room to room, because I drop glass a lot. It's lovely, and my husband thought it was pretty. My cat...well, she likes to visit the end table with the yarn in the bowl. If it's acrylic, she walks away. If it is wool, silk, bamboo or any other "natural" fiber she snatches the ball out of the bowl and struts away. Also, I will wind my hanks into balls or cakes, but rarely my skeins. I start my skeins from the end. 

I mostly bought my yarn bowl for the appeal of it. It is very functional,too. When I travel I just keep my yarn in the project bag. Maybe I can come up with a cute wooden bowl to use.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I use a yarn bowl to hold my wound "cakes" because it keeps them nice and neat while I am working.
> 
> They are beautiful additions to my decor... I enjoy making my home as beautiful and comfortable as I can for my family.
> 
> ...


AmyKnits....I love your new photo with that handsome fellow. Like you, I enjoy the beauty of the yarn bowls. I use a heavy cut crystal bowl as a yarn bowl. The play of light on the crystal with the yarn colors showing through...wonderful. I do love many of the hand made authentic yarn bowls I've seen on this site, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I want a yarn bowl just because they are pretty and each one is unique. Whether I actually use it for yarn is a different story, though.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

And I thought I was so clever - my different balls of yarn (different colors - different projects) are in separate small square empty Kleenex holders. I had to make slits to open the top a little more to get the yarn in - or you could open the bottom, put in the ball of yarn and then tape up the bottom. Now I don't have balls of yarn rolling all over the floor. And the cat can't play with it! I just hope hubby doesn't see the empty ones (waiting for the next ball of yarn) sitting around and throw them away!haha! I have a Red Sox one, pretty flowered one, etc.I'll have a Christmas one soon!


----------



## REGeddes (Feb 3, 2013)

Another alternative for a yarn bowl is a tea pot. There are some lovely ones out there that because of cracks can no longer be used for their original purpose. Just pop your ball into the pot, threading the yarn end through the spout!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I think that yarn bowls are lovely -- check out the photos others have posted! They can be rather expensive, however. What I do is get out mixing bowls from my kitchen, and use them, one for each color of yarn, scattered around my chair on the floor. However, if you really want to try something with a "lid" and hole for the yarn to come through, get a large flower pot, string the end of the yarn through the bottom hole, and put the pot on the floor upside down over the ball of yarn.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I use an old pretzel container...Plastic,about 10 or 12 inches tall. I like to keep it on the floor next to my knitting chair so the depth works really well for me.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lafemmefran said:


> Amy, you changed your avatar again. Who is that good looking man next to you? :thumbup:


That's my "ball and chain" of 27 years. Patience of a SAINT! If you "know me" at ALL, you KNOW that's the truth!!! Giggle, giggle.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I use mine as decoration. I put a yarn ball in it with knit needles and set it (them ) out. Looks like I am sooooo busy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Interesting. Are all yarns actually rolled into a ball? Wish I had gone to a yarn shoppe when I was last in the UK. But, alas... my companions were not into that type of shopping.
> 
> A hank definitely has to rolled into a ball. Skeins do not, because most just pull the yarn from the center (I roll it into a ball, my preference), and a cake does not require the yarn to be rolled into a ball.
> 
> I took the liberty of sending images of skeins and hanks:


Hi . The last image you sent is what is sold in the UK as a ball! I remember my Mum buying hanks and we children took turns to act as a hank holders while she wound them . I always rewind my "balls" as the yarn offers better by rolling rather than jumping. Thanks for your time .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

They are a beautiful addition to our knitting supply's, if you have a skein of yarn that is not a center pull and you don't want to re-wind it into a cake then its very useful... also if you have pets or a 'not so great' vacuum then it really keeps your yarn clean. plus mine helps keep the dogs or cat from sitting on my yarn as I knit... are they necessary ?? not really but they are great to have.. lots of us think outside the box and use other things as our yarn holders... its all a matter of preference and budget.. some of the yarn bowls are very expensive.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> That's my "ball and chain" of 27 years. Patience of a SAINT! If you "know me" at ALL, you KNOW that's the truth!!! Giggle, giggle.


What a couple...total eye candy! Heeee! May you both be blessed with good health and contentment throughout a long lifetime together.


----------



## TheMudPlace (Oct 18, 2013)

I love the cozy factor too. As soon as fall weather hits, I am in the mood to cozy up and knit. Here is one that I made and LOVE!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMudPlace said:


> The downside of not winding a skein into a ball is that over time, it gets tangled. Then I end up spending hours detangling. I would rather wind them all first.


I agree. That's why I always wind my skeins and hanks into balls before I proceed to knit. Cakes are fine just as they are.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Oops double post


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

pemstags said:


> Would be interested to know what you mean by 'yarn bowl' lol


Here are some pictures of yarn bowls:

https://www.pinterest.com/mariaelvia/yarn-bowl/


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

TheMudPlace said:


> I love the cozy factor too. As soon as fall weather hits, I am in the mood to cozy up and knit. Here is one that I made and LOVE!


OMGosh! LOVE THAT One! Going right to your shop... I NEED one just like it.


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

I use a vase that has a wide enough opening to push the skein down in, and then feed the yarn out through the opening. It's great for skeins that have no center pull and you have to "unwind it".


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I use a wide-mouth plastic half-gallon jar that nut meats came in. Works fine. I have 3 of them and use them also for holding needles upright and other knitting notions. They are clear, so one can see what's inside.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't use a yarn bowl but I do use a yarn buddy which allows me to pull from the outside of a cake. I find my cakes have a tendency to get a bit snaggy, but this never happens when I pull from the outside. 

Before the question is asked: a yarn buddy is two disks of wood with a 6" spindle sticking out of the top. The disks are separated by a lazy susan bearing which allow the top disk to spin.


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

i like a fancy paper gift bag as it 'stands' up looks pretty and can hang it up


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

pemstags said:


> Ahh right, so its what we call here in the UK 'a wool holder?


No, not a "wool winder"... This is a yarn bowl..


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Hi . The last image you sent is what is sold in the UK as a ball! I remember my Mum buying hanks and we children took turns to act as a hank holders while she wound them . I always rewind my "balls" as the yarn offers better by rolling rather than jumping. Thanks for your time .


Thank you, too, for the information. LOL... rolling rather than jumping... yep... that's why I roll my "skeins". And, I place the hanks around the back of a chair to wind it up into a ball.

It was fun "chatting" with you. And, by the by, I've been to your part of the world... twice. It's very charming.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

BC said:


> I have never used a yarn bowl and am wondering about what true advantages may be. I keep my center pull ball or cake sitting flat on my right hand side. This works well for me but could someone who uses a yarn bowl tell me about them and their benefits. Thnx.


I have a ceramic flower pot cover as a yarn bowl. Using it prevents the ball of yarn from 'running' all over the place while knitting. When finished a session of knitting, the knitting on the needles is placed into the bowl for safe keeping.

It is not a true yarn bowl but it is pretty and for me, very practical  - but, whatever works for individuals is the best thing


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I have a rectangular shaped lined basket that sets by my chair and holds my knitting and many knitting accessories. Not too pretty but works for me. I do like to see the pictures of all the pretty yarn bowls.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are the ones that I make. I sell them for 28.00 at craft fairs. They are all hand built.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are the ones that I make. I sell them for 28.00 at craft fairs. They are all hand built.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yarn bowls are perfect for keeping yarn from flopping around. They have notches for pulling yarn through that help prevent knots and lets yarn pull out easily. I could go on, but you get the picture. My daughter and I have taken to using regular bowls which aren't quite as effective. However, they do make a WIP appear to be a lovely knick-knack, rather than a tangled blob! My daughter gave me this one.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> A yarn bowl is a bowl about 7 inches across that has a curly Q slot for holding yarn. They come in many designs. Many are handmade. They are all beautiful.
> See picture....


I want your yarn bowl  And I love your avatar. My grandpa had a greenhouse and mixed some of his own breeds.

I could have used a yarn bowl with a lid the past few days. I took care of a dog and when she saw by yarn ball she was ready to play ball. I had to hide the yarn under a pillow so she couldn't see it. She thought it was time to go outside and play. It was so funny.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

CrystalP said:


> I don't use yarn bowls, but I have seen pictures of an old tea pot as a 'yarn bowl'. You just feed the working yarn through the spout, looks kind of neat. I've also seen a pedestal toilet paper holder with yarn on the roll part, but you would have to wind the yarn around the roll I suppose.


I love the old tea pot idea! That would be perfect!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I use a yarn bowl to hold my wound "cakes" because it keeps them nice and neat while I am working.
> 
> They are beautiful additions to my decor... I enjoy making my home as beautiful and comfortable as I can for my family.
> 
> ...


I whole heartedly agree Amy...I love things of beauty around me too. Just have to say your Avatar pic is lovely too. What a handsome couple!


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

TheMudPlace said:


> I love the cozy factor too. As soon as fall weather hits, I am in the mood to cozy up and knit. Here is one that I made and LOVE!


It's beautiful!


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

That is funny. I had the neighbors dog this summer coming running in the house and grab my knitting and run all over the house with it till I could catch her. Not happy.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

I was wondering if any of the KP'ers recognise the grape holder bags from the U.S.A. in the photos below.
My DH has a penchant for black sweet grapes & as these were for sale at our local supermarket long before our grapes came in to season, he brought them home to enjoy. At first they were very expensive, then they came down in price, quite quickly, so I ended up with some clean bags with zip locks to trial my wool in.
They are Midnight Beauty Black seedless grapes (also written in French on the bag) Sunworld 4056 Product of USA.
As we are talking about yarn holders, wondered if anyone on KP has bought these delicious grapes and maybe utilized the bags as well.
Moisey


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I use an ice cream container with a slit cut in the lid for my students in our knitting club at school (and I use one at home.) Works great at school so we don't have balls running all over the floor getting tangled. At home- it keeps my balls "fur free." I've yet to learn to make yarn cakes- although I've read about them on here of course! Anyone have simple instructions for me?


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

I use an ice cream plastic pail for my yarn. Works just fine.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been knitting many years and never heard of a yarn bowl until recently. But now I am a believer. I don't have a bowl with a cutout but I use a heavy plastic bowl and love the way it keeps my yarn corraled. I'm putting the "real" bowl on my list to Santa this year.


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

I am looking for an old fashioned soup tureen as a yarn bow., Lid to keep the cat out, re-use ... since soup tureens aren't used much these days for soup!! There are beautiful yarn bowls on Etsy and in Alberta we are lucky enough to have a wood worker that makes too.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been knitting many years and never heard of a yarn bowl until recently. But now I am a believer. I don't have a bowl with a cutout but I use a heavy plastic bowl and love the way it keeps my yarn corraled. I'm putting the "real" bowl on my list to Santa this year.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Picture if you will...you're on a roll, knitting, knitting, knitting, faster and faster with the rhythm of the clicking needles, when you adjust yourself, and the yarn ball goes flying across the floor, rolling away from you while you chase after it, and all the while trying to keep your work from coming off the needles...then the cat, or the dog, gets interested and joins the chase...only they get to the yarn before you do, and now, you're really chasing it...maybe won't happen exactly like that...just one possible scenario...Yarn Bowls are Goooooood!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I use a container with a lid that is supposed to be for sun brewing tea... the lid has a hole in the top to run my yarn thru and the dogs can`t get my yarn...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cainchar said:


> I use an ice cream container with a slit cut in the lid for my students in our knitting club at school (and I use one at home.) Works great at school so we don't have balls running all over the floor geting tangled, and at home- it keeps my balls fur free. I've yet to learn to make yarn cakes- although I've read about them on here of course! Anyone have simpl instructions for me?


A "cake" is what you get when you use a ball-winder to wind your yarn. It's not easy to get that cylinder shape if you wind by hand (and not necessary, either). The main advantage to it is that it is a center-pull ball.

You can make your own center-pull ball by putting the first 2 inches of yarn into a small pill container, shutting the container, and winding the rest of the ball around that pill box. When you're done winding, remove the pill box, open it, take the inner end of the yarn, and start knitting.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

I like the concept of yarn bowls, but up to this point have just used plain brown or even colored paper gift bags with handles. They come in a variety of sizes, are easy to put on the floor since they have flat bottoms, and can accommodate the pattern and knitting accessories all in one spot when it's time to stop knitting for the time being. But beware: cats love the length of yarn jiggling from the bag to the needles!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Before the question is asked: a yarn buddy is two disks of wood with a 6" spindle sticking out of the top. The disks are separated by a lazy susan bearing which allow the top disk to spin.

Now that is GREAT.....best invention since sliced bread...


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> It helps to keep the ball of yarn from bouncing all over the place. In my case, I have a Newfoundland mix dog that sheds terribly. It helps to keep the ball off the floor thus getting hair on it.
> It is also a thing of beauty as many are hand made. I love my yarn bowl. When it's not in use I keep it on our entertainment center with left over balls of yarn in it.


Exactly, Marylou12! Not only for the hair issue but to keep it safe from pet harm. I also like that they help me with yarn flow and tension. I don't have a ceramic bowl because they break too easily in my home. I do, however, use a section of an antique sewing bin that my DH drilled a hole in for yarns to slide through. It holds one of those "pound of love" skeins comfortably. I have a gallon bag inside that I place the yarn in. Works well for me. :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

We have local potters who make yarn bowls, and also woodworkers, but I find they are very expensive. Loved the idea of using soup toureen! Ho clever! Such a good re-purpose for an item which largely isn't used any longer.



Clown Around said:


> I am looking for an old fashioned soup tureen as a yarn bow., Lid to keep the cat out, re-use ... since soup tureens aren't used much these days for soup!! There are beautiful yarn bowls on Etsy and in Alberta we are lucky enough to have a wood worker that makes too.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nanimal said:


> Picture if you will...you're on a roll, knitting, knitting, knitting, faster and faster with the rhythm of the clicking needles, when you adjust yourself, and the yarn ball goes flying across the floor, rolling away from you while you chase after it, and all the while trying to keep your work from coming off the needles...then the cat, or the dog, gets interested and joins the chase...only they get to the yarn before you do, and now, you're really chasing it...maybe won't happen exactly like that...just one possible scenario...Yarn Bowls are Goooooood!


Oh ya....it happens like that. But the dog I take care of will drop it when you tell her but not after her slobber is all over it and she's bit down a few times. She's obsessed with balls but I love her.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Ice Cream pails are my yarn bowls. When I knit socks I use two of them because I knit them two at a time with DPNs so I have a yarn ball in each pail. Keeps them from tangling. Works great!


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I use a very pretty ceramic flower pot. There are three holes on the side for attaching a pot hanger or pulling the yarn through. It will hold one large ball or 2 or 3 smaller balls. Check out goodwill stores or yard sales.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love my yarn bowl! It not only stops your balls or cakes from rolling around all over the place and keeps pets at bay, but I also like the fact that with a center pull cake, it keeps it from collapsing on itself. My cakes stay nice and tight in the bowl because there is very little friction.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> A yarn bowl is a bowl about 7 inches across that has a curly Q slot for holding yarn. They come in many designs. Many are handmade. They are all beautiful.
> See picture....


That bowl is adorable !


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Yazzy said:


> I used to think they were of no use but have I changed my mind.I can easily take my work outside or on the porch and not have to worry about dropping the yarn. I also have a lid on mine - this stops my wicked cat from chewing through the yarn because I am not focusing my attention on him. He is sitting on my mouse mat at the moment, holding the mouse in his paws to stop me. Don't we just love 'em?


It is all about the cat! They know it,they love it and they take advantage of it!!! My pets were all spoiled to the hilt!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

pemstags said:


> Would be interested to know what you mean by 'yarn bowl' lol


If these haven't been "discovered" in the UK yet, perhaps you've found a Marketing niche...


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

And of course- that is as it should be! All furkids should be the centre of attention!



Montana Gramma said:


> It is all about the cat! They know it,they love it and they take advantage of it!!! My pets were all spoiled to the hilt!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I love mine. It keeps the yarn off the floor and keeps the ball from rolling away


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

andietom said:


> I like the concept of yarn bowls, but up to this point have just used plain brown or even colored paper gift bags with handles. They come in a variety of sizes, are easy to put on the floor since they have flat bottoms, and can accommodate the pattern and knitting accessories all in one spot when it's time to stop knitting for the time being. But beware: cats love the length of yarn jiggling from the bag to the needles!


I use the recycled fabric shopping bags. This weekend I found one with insulated sides (keeps if from being floppy) with solid fabric pouches inside and netting pouches outside. I think it is supposed to be used for wine picnic, but it is going to be my newest knitting bag.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

pemstags said:


> Thats really good . dont think we have them


Google Little Wren Pottery - they are gorgeous yarn bowls and on my wish list for Santa!


----------



## sharinana (Dec 11, 2012)

My BFF knit and felted a yarn bow, for me for my birthday, in Feb. It is red and cream with three heart buttons sewn to it. It goes in my kitchen on a shelf over the sink with tootsie roll midgees in it so when I am finished with the dishes, I dry my hands, have a midgee and think of her. Need I say more?


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

e-PatternsCentral.com has a crochet pattern for a really cute yarn bowl (not felted.) More like a ball- but I think that is even better. I love your friends idea of a gift that "keeps on giving."



sharinana said:


> My BFF knit and felted a yarn bow, for me for my birthday, in Feb. It is red and cream with three heart buttons sewn to it. It goes in my kitchen on a shelf over the sink with tootsie roll midgees in it so when I am finished with the dishes, I dry my hands, have a midgee and think of her. Need I say more?


----------



## llander (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a lovely round hand made basket that was a gift from my daughter. It works beautifully as a yarn bowl and I don't have to worry about my golden retriever knocking it over and breaking it. It does a great job of keeping my yarn confined and off the floor which is usually covered in dog hair, lol, as I would rather knit than vacuum!


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

I use a folding 'knitting tote' that I found in a consignment shop for only $5. I keep the yarn in there when knitting and then just place my project in there when finished and can fold it shut and take it with me. It can hold any extras I may need also.
If I ever come across a pretty yarn bowl in a consignment shop at a bargain price, I might get one.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Lil Kristie said:


> I have one that has dragonflies on it. I love it. They are very useful for skeins that you can't pull from the center. They are nice if you sit in a chair. They are beautiful. Make beautiful additions to your decor, even if you don't use it much. I have a daybed in my front room. I sit on that and have my yarn bowl on my footstool. I have a cat that loves to lay on the pillow by me. If I place my yarn beside me, I am forever getting it wrapped around her.


I agree -- I don't use mine very much right now (using pull-from-center balls) but I love looking at it. I posted it here, as a matter of fact http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210556-1.html It's so beautiful!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

cainchar said:


> e-PatternsCentral.com has a crochet pattern for a really cute yarn bowl (not felted.) More like a ball- but I think that is even better. I love your friends idea of a gift that "keeps on giving."


Is this it? Cute. 
http://www.e-patternscentral.com/detail.html?prod_id=9587&cat_id=&criteria=yarn+bowl


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

At home I use a paper shopping bag. Let the yarn ball roll around in it as I use it. Works very well.

When I travel, I use a gallon-sized ziplock bag with only one end open. It prevents the yarn ball from rolling around and keeps the yarn clean. After chasing a ball of yarn down an aircraft aisle, I quickly learned how to prevent that !


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

That's it! Thanks for posting the link- not sure how one does that! I wouldn't decorate mine just like that (assuming that I was going to make one.) But the possibilities are endless.



Stephhy said:


> Is this it? Cute.
> http://www.e-patternscentral.com/detail.html?prod_id=9587&cat_id=&criteria=yarn+bowl


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for the e-central pattern site. That one is really cute.
I don't have an official yarn bowl, but love to see all of the different kinds. I'm kind of klutzy, so glass/pottery isn't the best way for me to go. 
Having said that, most of the lovely container that I use for holding my yarn as I am working are glass/pottery pieces that I have found in all kinds of places: a soup tureen with cover (cat got the lid on the first one), very heavy tall vase for pull-skeins, an almost ball-shaped glass bowl (florist?), a pottery bowl (to be hung with a plant in it) with 3 holes already in it, a heavy glass canister and a teapot. 
I traipse around a lot and would like something non-breakable with a handle. I'm always on the look-out for the unusual to re-purpose.
I have very much enjoyed this topic! pj


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

For some reason which I do not understand - my MalShi Sadie will leave the yarn alone if it is on the floor and in the yarn bowl. Loose on the floor, it's fair game and winds up wrapped around chair legs, table legs, under the island in the kitchen, and so forth. Reason enough for me to use one, as she can do 4 hours worth of yarn barf to untangle in 20 seconds or less. I've seen her do it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is the Lazy Susan I use. Holds 2 skeins, or balls or cakes. Great when knitting 2 sleeves or sweater fronts at the same time.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

NJG said:


> This is the Lazy Susan I use. Holds 2 skeins, or balls or cakes. Great when knitting 2 sleeves or sweater fronts at the same time.


I love this idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Alice_G (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes it is.. just in a more decorative way. I use a plastic covered bowl that I have drilled a hole into to keep cats, and anything else that might decide to get into my knitting project. I find it keeps the yarn together, free of moisture and w/o tangling. Works best when using 2 of them while doing magic loop knitting 2 things at a time.


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

I special ordered mine from a potter whose work is collectible. It's a beautiful, functional piece of art for me.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

cainchar said:


> That's it! Thanks for posting the link- not sure how one does that! I wouldn't decorate mine just like that (assuming that I was going to make one.) But the possibilities are endless.


All you have to do is include it in your message. It "posts" itself automatically. Like this (only an example, doesn't go anywhere): http://www.etcera.com


----------



## Alice_G (Sep 20, 2011)

Is that handmade or did you purchase that?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Alice_G said:


> Is that handmade or did you purchase that?


I don't know if you are asking about the Lazy Susan or not, but in case you are, just do a search for lazy Susan. The gentleman that made it was Bob Moffett.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

if I used a bowl, the cat would have a field day. much better for me to keep mine in a knitting bag.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

It doesn't roll on the floor and get away from you.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

But you had the actual link to the picture- not just the site! I'm impressed- but remain a techno-dinosaur!



Stephhy said:


> All you have to do is include it in your message. It "posts" itself automatically. Like this (only an example, doesn't go anywhere):  http://www.etcera.com


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

pemstags said:


> Ahh right, so its what we call here in the UK 'a wool holder?


Someone posted a photo of a beautiful carved wooden bowl a few days ago. I think I'd describe it as a lovely carved salad bowl with a curled spiral split carved in the side.
I always pull the yarn from the centre of the ball so it doesn't jump about, but could be tempted to use one if I could find one like it!
You may be able to track the photo down on KP


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

K8 said:


> Someone posted a photo of a beautiful carved wooden bowl a few days ago. I think I'd describe it as a lovely carved salad bowl with a curled spiral split carved in the side.
> I always pull the yarn from the centre of the ball so it doesn't jump about, but could be tempted to use one if I could find one like it!
> You may be able to track the photo down on KP


Here it is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215316-1.html

It was a salad bowl that her husband made into a yarn bowl and it is beautiful.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

No one needs a yarn bowl. 
They are beautiful and useful I want beautiful wooden one as I am a klutz. I don't have any animals to get into it I just think they are nice your yarn stays in one place does not get dirty. Some people like Howdi95 use a plastic bag it works just as well But it is not pretty.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Being a passionate knitter and crocheter and all things involved .. I use and collect yarn bowls and stitch markers.

Either way use or collect them is a good thing for anyone with the same passion.

I have posted my collection in the past .. so for me as I use them they are invaluable.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I recently bought a small yarn bowl. It is handmade out of wood. I think it is maple. It is plan, simple, and has a 'j' cut into the side for the thread. I really like it. It is about the size to hold a small cake of yarn. I usually have large balls, but I think it is pretty. The gentleman that made it was David Yocom [[email protected]]. He has a website, too.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

I knit with 2 strands of yarn and put each skein in a yarn bowl which keeps the strands from twisting around each other. I don't use any fancy bowls. I like light-weight metal bowls. I find them at thrift stores, etc. Works great for me.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

BC said:


> I have never used a yarn bowl and am wondering about what true advantages may be. I keep my center pull ball or cake sitting flat on my right hand side. This works well for me but could someone who uses a yarn bowl tell me about them and their benefits. Thnx.


Because they're pretty..


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Here is one posted a few days ago on KP that is a recycled wooden salad bowl. It's a clever idea. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215316-1.html

I have to admit to my favorite yarn holder being the slide type of zip-top plastic bag. I've tried all sorts of items but keep returning to the zip-top bags.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

My yarn "bowl" is an old glass ceiling lamp shade, hole in the middle to pull the yarn through. Why? Well it keeps yarn from rolling around and most important Just Because I Can!!!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thnx. I enjoy knitting outside but keeping the yarn clean and contained is an issue. Seems like some sort of yarn bowl will be of help. Maybe our DD's metal bucket with a swinging handle will be my first try.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Yazzy said:


> I used to think they were of no use but have I changed my mind.I can easily take my work outside or on the porch and not have to worry about dropping the yarn. I also have a lid on mine - this stops my wicked cat from chewing through the yarn because I am not focusing my attention on him. He is sitting on my mouse mat at the moment, holding the mouse in his paws to stop me. Don't we just love 'em?


I had to chuckle as I read this. Reminds me of the email going around with the picture of the cat sitting on the computer desk with the mouse cord dangling from its mouth.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

pemstags said:


> Ahh right, so its what we call here in the UK 'a wool holder?


Tee Hee!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

boring knit said:


> So do you have to wind the wool into a ball first.


Not necessarily. I do because my bowl is only about 7" across. But I have seen skeins of yarn in a bigger yarn bowl.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

islandgirl81 said:


> I want your yarn bowl  And I love your avatar. My grandpa had a greenhouse and mixed some of his own breeds.
> 
> I could have used a yarn bowl with a lid the past few days. I took care of a dog and when she saw by yarn ball she was ready to play ball. I had to hide the yarn under a pillow so she couldn't see it. She thought it was time to go outside and play. It was so funny.


Thanks! This is an orchid that I have 2 of that bloom several times each year. I feed it African Violet fertilizer!
Actually, that yarn bowl I found on Etsy, so you CAN buy it.
Here's the link...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/130464164/watermelon-yarn-bowl-ceramic-hand?ref=sr_gallery_41&ga_search_query=ceramic+yarn+bowls&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=4&ga_search_type=all


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have several different things that I use as a "yarn bowl". The 1st is a large flower vase. Center pull skeins slide into the vase. It holds the yarn tight when first starting the center making it easier to pull the yarn out without vomit coming out with the working yarn. Then as the center loosens up it let the skein gently drop into the vase keeping it from twisting and tangling and knotting up.
The 2nd is an Easter Bucket with lid. I found this at a Good Will store. My hubby drilled a hole in the center of the lid. Works the same way as someone else said they use the Tide drop ins container.
The 3rd is an old sewing basket. This is great for small projects that I take on the road. It is fabric covered with a latch. There are small pockets in the lid for my little scissors, cable needle, stitch markers, stitch/row counters. There is one large pocket on the side where I can put my billfold and checkbook so it doubles as a purse. It is large enough to hold my project and one or 2 skeins of yarn depending on the size of the skeins and project.
The last is a re-bag that I purchased at a Meijer's Store. It has 2 corner flaps that are designed for holding wine bottles upright. They are just the right size to slide a skein of yarn into. This works great when it can be hung on the arm of a chair or couch, but is too flimsy to just let it sit on the floor.
We have a dog so the different holders help to keep dog hair (and my own long hair) from getting wrapped into the yarn.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

The bowls are lovely but some are quite expensive! I think I would try using the recycle ideas first to see if the idea worked for me. 

I think it would be difficult to use the bowl in a car when traveling etc.


----------



## PrincessSuz (Nov 20, 2013)

I use a big soup mug that was my grandma's. It doesn't have the j slot but it reminds me of her whenever I see it. I like how it corrals my yarn so that the yarn ball doesn't go everywhere.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Clown Around said:


> I am looking for an old fashioned soup tureen as a yarn bow., Lid to keep the cat out, re-use ... since soup tureens aren't used much these days for soup!!


Now that is really an idea if the lid has a cutout bit for the soup ladle handle. However, my plastic bag (the type you get when you buy something in a shop - not zip-lock) keeps everything clean, weighs zilch and I can pick it up and take the lot anywhere with me. I use a smaller one for a second colour and put it inside the big one when I finish for the day.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I've never used a yarn bowl, but will look for one as I am staff for a cat, who thinks that the best possible place to sit is on the project I'm currently working on. :-D 
For travelling, I have a knitting bag that keeps my yarn clean and in place. 
I've also seen a cute project for re-purposing a 2-liter soda bottle as a yarn caddy. http://www.crochetdynamite.com/2012/07/recycled-yarn-holder.html


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Yazzy said:


> I used to think they were of no use but have I changed my mind.I can easily take my work outside or on the porch and not have to worry about dropping the yarn. I also have a lid on mine - this stops my wicked cat from chewing through the yarn because I am not focusing my attention on him. He is sitting on my mouse mat at the moment, holding the mouse in his paws to stop me. Don't we just love 'em?


I also use one, especially outside. Using the yarn bowl keeps the yarn clean and untangled (and does keep your pet from playing with it!). It also makes it easier to store your project when not working on it.


----------



## terril (Jan 31, 2011)

I take a plastic milk bottle and cut off the bottom and put a skein of yarn in it with the yarn coming out of the hole in the top Works great no tangling and keeps the the outside yarn clean


----------



## jlaulett (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL,

You wouldn't ask that question if you'd ever knitted with dark yarn and two white cats who think nothing of monopolizing your busy knitting lap.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> I found it on Etsy for you.
> Here's the link:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/130464164/watermelon-yarn-bowl-ceramic-hand?ref=sr_gallery_41&ga_search_query=ceramic+yarn+bowls&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=4&ga_search_type=all


I had a look at the bowl and thought the price was reasonable, until I saw the shipping is £19!!! Such a pity, I would have loved to have a bowl like this. Ah, well, such is life! I might ask my daughters to buy me one for Christmas or my birthday.

Now this has got me thinking. I love cut crystal glass and a couple of years ago I bought a beautiful ball shaped piece, I would say about 3.5 ins diameter. In the morning I am going to see if I still have it, if I do I am going to use it as a yarn bowl, it will be perfect!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have one that I couldn't resist, with hummingbirds. I leave it on the table next to the chair that I work from. The bowl is extremely helpful holding my DMC crochet, tatting thread balls, so they won't bounce around. When not in use, I can leave my stitch markers, hooks, pins, or any small items that I want to keep handy. Until my DH purchased this bowl for me I was using a knitting bag that sat on the floor.


----------



## 616elaine (Nov 3, 2011)

I use a Cashew Nut plastic container from Costco for my skeins
of yarn. They pull from the center and it works wonderful. I
bought a yarn basket, one make of canvas and has wood legs and handles from JoAnns. I put the plastic container and all my other knitting items like, tape measure, scissors, pattern , and whatever in that canvas knitting bag. I am real happy to keep my yarn in order, makes it soo much easier to knit.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I use a square tissue box, works for me.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

BC said:


> I have never used a yarn bowl and am wondering about what true advantages may be. I keep my center pull ball or cake sitting flat on my right hand side. This works well for me but could someone who uses a yarn bowl tell me about them and their benefits. Thnx.


One benefit is they keep your yarn clean. When mine falls on the floor, it has gethered pet hair when I retrieve it. I could probably use one myself.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I have heard of yarn bowls but had no idea what they were. I suppose mine are small gingham lined wicker baskets. They look pretty enough not to tidy away (as if) and I use two small antique china mugs to hold the bits and pieces like stitch markers.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> A yarn bowl is a bowl about 7 inches across that has a curly Q slot for holding yarn. They come in many designs. Many are handmade. They are all beautiful.
> See picture....


I have never seen one like the one is this picture. It's pretty. It looks like a table centerpiece. I have yarn baskets. They are fabric with a wood stand that folds. This comes in handy when I need to put it away, which is not often. It also is good when I am knitting or crocheting as it keeps my yarn off floors and cement grounds when knitting or crocheting outside, and prevents the yarn from rolling all over. I can also stand about 4 to 6 skeins of yarn in it when knitting with different colors in the same project - keeps them from tangling on the floor. And I do agree, it does keep pet hair off of the yarn. I do recommend this to all knitters and crocheters.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I use one because I saw one I liked, and I LOVE hand made pottery. No reason other than aesthetics.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Irene P said:


> I have never seen one like the one is this picture. It's pretty. It looks like a table centerpiece. I have yarn baskets. They are fabric with a wood stand that folds. This comes in handy when I need to put it away, which is not often. It also is good when I am knitting or crocheting as it keeps my yarn off floors and cement grounds when knitting or crocheting outside, and prevents the yarn from rolling all over. I can also stand about 4 to 6 skeins of yarn in it when knitting with different colors in the same project - keeps them from tangling on the floor. And I do agree, it does keep pet hair off of the yarn. I do recommend this to all knitters and crocheters.


Irene P..I still have one a friend gave me years ago. I love using it, and can take the knitting with everything I need, all together.


----------



## Jackabug (Jan 15, 2013)

I got a yarn bowl for Christmas and I love it! I have 8 cats and they try to help me knit so I can cover the bowl and they don't chew through the yarn!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Judy in oz said:


> Irene P..I still have one a friend gave me years ago. I love using it, and can take the knitting with everything I need, all together.


You are right. It holds so much yarn and makes it easy to move your knitting or crocheting around. I have two of them in a standard size and two smaller ones for smaller projects, such as crochet cotton balls. Did get three of them in a dollar store. For that price, who can pass them up!?!?!?!?


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Irene P said:


> You are right. It holds so much yarn and makes it easy to move your knitting or crocheting around. I have two of them in a standard size and two smaller ones for smaller projects, such as crochet cotton balls. Did get three of them in a dollar store. For that price, who can pass them up!?!?!?!?


I never saw them in our dollar store. I have a standard one, and a small one that was given to me. It was her mothers. It is so pretty. I love using it for socks and small things.


----------

